
What I Learned About Sales But Foolishly Forgot When Raising VC - dshah
http://randfishkin.com/blog/50/what-i-learned-about-sales-but-foolishly-forgot-when-raising-vc
======
segabach
Great points. VCs (and larger angels) will tell you all day long that there's
no such thing as pitching too early (cf.
[http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2009/10/19/never-
too-...](http://www.thisisgoingtobebig.com/blog/2009/10/19/never-too-early-to-
talk.html)). It's simply not true. As Rand mentions the power dynamics in
those talks are entirely one-sided (not your side).

This isn't black and white and investors are great at playing the game. Often
they'll send an associate your way in the early stages (or send you back down
to an associate after a MD intro). If this happens, insist on talking to the
MD. If they agree, they're interested and possibly trying to mask that
interest. If they don't, they're not interested and just trying to "hang
around the rim".

Unless you love pitching, don't spend time with investors that don't have
partners chasing YOU.

------
nedwin
This is so relevant to me in my business where we have been shifting into
business development mode.

I've had a bunch of meetings that have come about from cold calling potential
clients. Almost every one has not ended in new work. All of our new work comes
from referrals where clients have heard about us through their friends or
seeing something we've built in the marketplace and wanting to find out how we
can help them.

Our focus now has shifted from getting meetings to producing great work for
our existing clients, work that they can be show their friends and which gets
recognition. Sounds like a slight shift in thinking but it's already having
great results in the quality of our output.

------
gfodor
Getting an unsolicited intro to a VC from a 3rd party can also be viewed
similarity as the VC reaching out directly. For example, if you are introduced
to a VC by a large customer or partner of yours who sees the promise of your
business, there's a chance the conversations they're having are close to the
ones the author is suggesting happen before a VC sends an e-mail to you to get
coffee. (But not always!)

